# Entscheidung



## fishmutation (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu bei euch und habe mal eine sehr wichtige Frage.
Ich möchte nebenberuflich Print und Webdesign anbieten, also kleinere Aufträge machen. Da mein Rechner uralt ist muß ich da "aufrüsten" und einen neuen kaufen. Welche Mindestanforderungen an CPU und RAM sind denn notwendig, damit man ordentlich arbeiten kann. Reichen 60GB etc? Kenn mich da nur wenig aus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2005)

Fuer Webdesign brauchst Du eigentlich nichts wildes.
Wenn Du aber auch in Sachen Grafik was machen willst empfehle ich Dir so ca. 1GB RAM.
Wenn Du mit dem Rechner wirklich nur arbeiten willst, dann sollten 60GB Plattenplatz reichen. Aber man kann kann nie zu viel haben und Festplatten kosten ja auch nicht mehr die Welt.
Viel teurer als 60GB sollten 120GB auch nicht sein.
Ist ja nicht mehr so wie frueher. Ich erinnere mich an eine Anzeige wo mit folgendem Spruch geworben wurde:


> 1DM pro MB


Und das war schon guenstig zu der Zeit. (1993)

Als CPU koenntest Du vielleicht irgendwas im Bereich zwischen 2 und 3 GHz nehmen. Das sollte vollkommen ausreichen denk ich.


----------



## BSA (14. Oktober 2005)

Da muss ich Reptiler, ähh Dennis recht geben, wenn du nur Programmieren willst oder ähnliches brauchst du nicht son High-End Rechner! Festplatte würde ich mir gleich ne 300GB Platte holen. Der Preis pro Gig liegt zur Zeit bei 0,385 €. Das heißt ca. 115€ für ne 300er Platte!

@Dennis
Welchen Spruch meinst du?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Oktober 2005)

Huch. Ganz vergessen.
Kommt sofort.


----------



## fishmutation (14. Oktober 2005)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten . Also hauptsächlich kommts mir auf den Printbereich an, damit der Rechner schnell arbeitet und ich für 10seitige-Broschüren nicht ewig warten muß bis Grafiken berechnet werden. Also geh ich mal von 60-120 GB und 3 GHz aus? Und wie siehts mit nem Monitor aus..geht im Printbereich jetzt schon ein Flatscreen oder ist ne Röhre unumgänglich?


----------

